# Insertar mp3 en Radiocassette antiguo



## culebrasx (Feb 28, 2008)

Hola, tengo un radiocassete antiguo Sony cfs-d30, que sonaba de miedo, me gustaria anular el lector cabezal de lectura de cintas, para ponerle un lector mp3, lo he abierto y he visto que salian 6 cables del cabezal: "common, R R, R F, L R, L F, GND" ; no se muy bien como indentificarlos para a la hora de insertal la salida estereo de mi mp3 poder conectarlos,
Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.
P.D. puedo enviar fotos si se solicitan.


----------



## ciri (Feb 28, 2008)

culebrasx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo un radiocassete antiguo Sony cfs-d30, que sonaba de miedo, me gustaria anular el lector cabezal de lectura de cintas, para ponerle un lector mp3, lo he abierto y he visto que salian 6 cables del cabezal: "common, R R, R F, L R, L F, GND" ; no se muy bien como indentificarlos para a la hora de insertal la salida estereo de mi mp3 poder conectarlos,
> Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.
> P.D. puedo enviar fotos si se solicitan.



Fotos..


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 28, 2008)

La señal que entrega el cabezal es de muy bajo nivel y ademas necesita su propia ecualizacion. 
Conectando directamente ahi vas a escuchar recontrasaturado y horrible .


----------



## culebrasx (Feb 28, 2008)

> La señal que entrega el cabezal es de muy bajo nivel y ademas necesita su propia ecualizacion.
> Conectando directamente ahi vas a escuchar recontrasaturado y horrible .



Y las cintas esas convertidoras para introducir un lector de CD externo, no seria similar el metodo de introduccion de la señal? solo que un poco mas cerca de la placa,no?despues del cabezal en vez de antes.
Hasta mañana por la mañana no puedo poner fotos,(lo siento, no creia que contestará nadie a la 1 de la madrugada,jeje), 
Gracias de nuevo....


----------



## ciri (Feb 28, 2008)

culebrasx dijo:
			
		

> Hasta mañana por la mañana no puedo poner fotos,(lo siento, no creia que contestará nadie a la 1 de la madrugada,jeje),
> Gracias de nuevo....



Es que donde yo vivo son las 23hs..


----------



## martin alberto martinez (Feb 28, 2008)

hola mira si te sirve este consejo; busca el potenciometro del volumen y ahi inserta la señal pones el positivo al wiper o toma central y te fijas con el multimetro cual lado va a tierra (masa)
  se puede poner un cable de dos conductores blindado y un jack adecuado a tu reproductor. 
yo lo he hecho muchas veces para usar viejos tocacintas como monitor etc.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 28, 2008)

culebrasx dijo:
			
		

> Y las cintas esas convertidoras para introducir un lector de CD externo, no seria similar el metodo de introduccion de la señal? solo que un poco mas cerca de la placa,no?despues del cabezal en vez de antes.


No.  Un cabezal no es un conector ni la señal de salida de un MP3 es igual a la de esos convertidores.


----------



## culebrasx (Mar 2, 2008)

Lo siento por la demora, he desmontado para intentar localizar el potenciometro de volumen pero parece que no esté tan claro, esta integrado en la pcb,es decir, que no se distinguen claramente sus tres terminales, estoy con el polimetro a ver si descubro como esta conectado, foto del control de volumen y ecualizador:


Otra cosa que he probado es juntar el cable jack estereo aqui:
http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=febreo08022za1.jpg

que son lo extremos del cable que viene del cabezal:
http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=febreo08023qv3.jpg

la prueba la hice sin soldar ni desoldar nada y se me escuchaba bastante bien, de todas formas sigo buscando el potenciometro para intentar acoplarlo ahi:
http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=febreo08025im6.jpg

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas, si alguien quiere añadir algo siempre será bien recibido.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 2, 2008)

Lo que te voy a comentar no lo vas a poder hacer ya que no has conseguido aclararte con el potenciometro. Igual le vale a otro.

El cabezal va a un preamplificador. Identificando la salida de este se mezcla con el de la radio (algo hace el cambio) y despues viene el amplificador. (Todo esto a grandes rasgos
ahí es donde debes conectar y atenuar tu señal si quieres conectarlo. Un inyector de séñal te ayudaría un poco, o bastante.

Suerte


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola.
Yo hice esto circuito.
Al reproductor le puse un cassette con la cinta rota al principio, después desconecté el motor, pero dejé la cinta. Cuando quiero usar el Mp3, solo hago play y ya.
Al Mp3 le pongo un volumen bajo, y controlo el sonodo con la grabadora.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## culebrasx (Mar 2, 2008)

> Hola.
> Yo hice esto circuito.
> Al reproductor le puse un cassette con la cinta rota al principio, después desconecté el motor, pero dejé la cinta. Cuando quiero usar el Mp3, solo hago play y ya.
> Al Mp3 le pongo un volumen bajo, y controlo el sonodo con la grabadora.


Por lo que entiendo lo de la parte izquierda es un jack estero,no?que lo conectas internamente al cabezal, para que luego el saqué ese audio hacia dentro,no?corrigeme si me equivoco.esa era mas o menos mi idea inicial, lo que pasa es que a mi me saca el cabezal 6 cables : "common, R R, R F, L R, L F, GND" y no se muy bien .. R supongo que Right, L: Left, ¿RR: Right rear¿y RF right front? solo tiene dos altavoces,uno a cada lado.



> Un inyector de séñal te ayudaría un poco, o bastante.


El inyector de señal sera para introducir esa señal de 1khz y ver si me sale o no,verdad? yo hacia esa misma funcion pero con el audio del mp3, con el cable desmontado, sirve igual?hago algo incorrecto asi?
Gracias por la paciencia....


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola.
Una pregunta.
Tu grabador es de ida y vuelta, es decir, no tienes necesidad de voltear la cinta cuando llega al final, automáticamente se escuha el otro lado de la cinta.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## culebrasx (Mar 2, 2008)

SI, es de esos "AUTO REVERSE", con un botón para invertir la dirección de la cinta, puede ser ese el motivo detener duplicados los cables,L y R?
Creo que empiezo a ver la luz....jejejeje 8)


----------



## culebrasx (Mar 3, 2008)

> Hola.
> Yo hice esto circuito.
> Al reproductor le puse un cassette con la cinta rota al principio, después desconecté el motor, pero dejé la cinta. Cuando quiero usar el Mp3, solo hago play y ya.


El objetivo de las R es para atenuar la señal que le llega al cabezal? o para adpatar impedancias?
Muchas gracias de nuevo,


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2008)

Hola.
Es para atenuar la señal, ya que el cabezal ya tiene un circuito de preamplificador.
Puedes probar otros valores, yo puse ese valor porque era lo que tenía.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

